# Cửa chống cháy là gì? Tại sao nên mua cửa chống cháy tại Famidoor



## thanhmai2501 (7/12/18)

*Thời đại hiện nay, những việc vô thường vẫn hay xảy ra trong cuộc sống của chúng ta. Vận xui khi đến là việc không thể tránh khỏi được, vì thế, bên cạnh việc sống thật ý nghĩa, sống như không có ngày mai, việc sắm sửa cho mình những vật dụng, những trang bị có thể giảm bớt được phần nào những nguy hiểm có thể xảy đến với chúng ta là điều cần thiết. *





​
Với bối cảnh hiện nay, Tết đang đến gần, thì theo số liệu thống kê cho thấy, càng gần đến dịp tết thì "bà Hỏa" càng ghé thăm chúng ta nhiều hơn. Việc phòng cháy chữa cháy là vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết cho tổ ấm thân yêu của chúng ta cũng như khu phố của mình vậy. Ngoài bình chữa cháy, mặt nạ phòng độc, thang dây nếu ở tầng cao, việc ngọn lửa có bắt cháy và lan rộng nhanh hay không chính một phần do các trang bị của nhà bạn.





​
Và quan trọng hơn hết chính là cánh cửa của bạn. Bởi vì sao, khi có sự cố cháy nổ ở phía ngoài, một cánh cửa chống cháy sẽ giúp cho bạn có thêm nhiều thời gian hơn trước khi ngọn lửa lan vào nhà của mình. Vì vậy, ở dịp cận Tết này, hãy sắm sửa cho nhà của bạn một cánh cửa chống cháy tại Famidoor - là một đơn vị chuyên cung cấp các loại cửa với nhiều mẫu mã và tính năng khác nhau. Nhưng trong bài viết này, chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu kỹ về cửa chống cháy.

Đầu tiên, cửa chống cháy là một loại cửa được thiết kế khác các loại cửa thông thường ở tính năng chuyên để chống cháy. Với Khung cửa được làm bằng thép,cánh cửa có ba lớp cùng với bậu cửa và lớp viền cao su để ngăn khói, tất cả đều được sơn tĩnh điện. Với các phụ kiện khác kèm theo với cánh cửa như: tay đẩy thoát hiểm, tay co thủy lực giúp cửa luôn đúng, khóa và tay gạt chữ C giúp cho chúng ta có thể thoát hiểm dễ dàng.





​
Cửa chống cháy tại các khu vực khác nhau cũng có thiết kế đôi chút khác nhau, như cửa thoát hiểm chống cháy sẽ không lắp khóa, nhưng có tay co thủy lực giúp cửa luôn đóng lại, ngăn khói lan nhanh gây ngạt thở. Còn ở phòng kỹ thuật hay phòng rác thì cửa chống cháy tại đây sẽ có cấu tạo chống cháy tốt và lắp khóa an toàn. Cửa căn hộ ngày nay được quy định phải là chống cháy rồi, tuy nhiên có điểm đặc biệt là sẽ được sơn thêm một lớp sơn vân gỗ, và cấu tạo 3 lớp sẽ giúp chúng ta không bị phỏng khi có hỏa hoạn xảy ra nếu chạm vào cửa.

Để biết thêm chi tiết về cửa chống cháy, bạn hay liên hệ hoặc đến các showroom dưới đây để được tư vấn và hướng dẫn kỹ hơn nhé.

*HỆ THỐNG SHOWROOM FAMIDOOR*
Showroom 1: Số 511 Lê Văn Lương, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP.HCM
Showroom 2: Số 535 Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM
Showroom 3: 656 Hà Huy Giáp, P. Thạnh Lộc, Quận 12, TP.HCM

*Hệ thống FAMIDOOR ở HCM: Tân Phú, Bạch Đằng, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức.*
Hotline 1 : 0933.707.707 – Hotline 2 : 0834.300.300
Hotline 3 : 0834.715.715 – Hotline 4 : 0826.901.901
Email: sales.famidoor@gmail.com – Trang chủ - FamiDoor®


----------

